# Need Relay Diagram for 99 B5 Passat V6



## ONE DUB (Feb 12, 2002)

I am trying to replace my AC Clutch relay but didnt know which one it is. I need a diagram of the relays for a 99 B5 Passat w/V6 to identify which position the relay goes. TIA


----------



## ONE DUB (Feb 12, 2002)

UNO DUB said:


> *bump*


 :banghead:


----------



## 02GLXWag6stk (May 23, 2008)

*Response to your ****ting on my thread:*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5013623-FS-Evolution-s-THOR-SKIDPLATE-for-B5-B5.5-in-SoCAL

Your post#4 lacks reality:

To wit sold the Thor with EASE and literally under 2 wks vs tons of items that still sit UNSOLD for "eons" on both VwVortex AND on PassatWorld.

Moreover I sold the Thor at my firm asking price $215! with no haggling!

And the above experience has been typical during this Great Recession.


----------



## ONE DUB (Feb 12, 2002)

02GLXWag6stk said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5013623-FS-Evolution-s-THOR-SKIDPLATE-for-B5-B5.5-in-SoCAL
> 
> Your post#4 lacks reality:
> 
> ...


Dud, I never **** on your thread, I was actually trying t buy it but refused to pay you close to new price when I can get it around the same price new. What a baby, go cry elsewhere you sensative little girl


----------

